# Cloudy water



## Mike_M (May 26, 2004)

Hello all,

As I described in my other thread, I recently tore down my several year old 33 gallon planted tank to re-do it with new substrate, etc. I used flourite over a layer of peat. I tried to rinse the flourite as best as I could, but I must not have rinsed it well enough, because the water is still cloudy - it was Monday I changed the substrate, and it's now Thursday. I have an Aquaclear 200 on the tank, I was planning to upgrade it anyway, so tonight I added an Eheim 2213 cannister filter. I left the Aquaclear in place for the time being because after so drastically changing the tank I don't want to have another cycle - I will leave it on for at least a couple more weeks. Is this cloudiness normal - is it something I should be concerned about? Should I have capped the flourite with a layer of regular gravel, or is it fine by itself? Perhaps the cloudiness is from using the wrong kind of peat, or perhaps too much? There's a layer about 1/2 to 3/4" underneath the flourite - it's regular peat moss from Home Depot. I checked to be sure it didn't have any additives, etc., before putting it in the tank. Here's a pic of the way the tank looks now - added some more plants over the past couple of days. Thanks for your help!

Mike


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

It's only a few days...I would give it a little while and a few more water changes.

It will settle down. Fluorite can be a tad dusty.


----------



## Mike_M (May 26, 2004)

Okay - thanks! I guess I was just being paranoid. I'll do a few more water changes, and hopefully that will clear it up!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

yes i had the same problem with flourite when first using it in a tank. It will eventually clear up after a few water changes. just be sure and try not to disturb it too much when adding water or it might cloud up again.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Also it can't hurt to clean out your filter pads after it clears up.

Matt


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, white cloudiness can also be a bacterial bloom that can arise after a drastic change to an aquarium. It will clear with time.

Also, I always like to boil the peat before using it to kill bacteria or other nasties in there, as well as to remove some of the tannins.

If it is Flourite cloudiness, it will settle in time. If you have a diatom filter around, you can speed the process up.

Good luck. Please let us know if it doesn't clear in a week or so.


----------



## Mike_M (May 26, 2004)

Thanks guys - it's still pretty cloudy, but seems to be getting slightly better. Hopefully it will be clear within a week the next week or so. I'll keep you posted.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike_M said:


> Thanks guys - it's still pretty cloudy, but seems to be getting slightly better. Hopefully it will be clear within a week the next week or so. I'll keep you posted.


Wow, with an AC and a 2213 I would assume it should have cleared out faster than that. I guess it all depends on how much you rinse it. When I did my first tank I didn't rinse very well and it took about that long to clear up too. Have no fear, it will clear up in time.. 

Matt


----------



## Mike_M (May 26, 2004)

Well, the 2213 has only been on it since Thursday, and the aquaclear is probably 6 or 7 years old... so likely isn't doing much at all to help. I'm thinking it looks more white than the colour of the substrate, so it could very well be a bacterial bloom as Art_Giacosa mentioned. Hopefully it clears soon.


----------

